# Replacing nibs on Fountain pen kits



## Sebrich (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm new to pen turning and turning in general, but I got into pen turning and enjoy it a lot. I want to start making fountain pens but I'm not sure how great the nibs are. Am I able to replace the nib and how do I found what nibs are compatible with the pen kit I want? This is the pen kit that I like - https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKEL2F2.html 

Thank you in advance 
- Sebastian


----------



## Pierre--- (Feb 10, 2017)

I think these ones (column on the right) would fit, drop a word to make sure : Size 5 Bock Nibs 
Most of the time, you will still have to adjust the tines and maybe hone it a bit. But it will be nothing compared to adjusting a standard IPG nib.


----------



## magpens (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome to IAP, Sebastian !!!!


----------



## jsolie (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Sebastian,

First, welcome from Southern California!

The kit's specs show that it takes a #5 nib.  The two nib sizes that I've come across are #5 and #6.  #5 is the smaller of the two.  Both #5 and #6 nibs are available is all sorts of materials with different platings.

I've swapped out the stock #5 medium point nibs on many fountain pens with #5 medium, fine and extra fine nibs that I've gotten from Classic Nib as well as Exotic Blanks.

The pen I have with me today is a Gentleman's fountain pen where I swapped out the stock medium point nib with a #6 Bock fine point nib.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sebrich (Feb 11, 2017)

jsolie said:


> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> First, welcome from Southern California!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the help. I appreciate it. What do you prefer more Classic Nib or Exotic Blanks?


----------



## jsolie (Feb 11, 2017)

Sebrich said:


> Thank you for the help. I appreciate it. What do you prefer more Classic Nib or Exotic Blanks?



Glad I could help.  Both vendors are quite good, and I order from both.  Classic Nib has a few more nib options available, however.


----------



## Skie_M (Feb 11, 2017)

The Elite 2 is a decent writing instrument ... I've made 2 of them, and found that they both wrote satisfactorily right after completion, with no real adjustments being needed.  I haven't sold either, as the people in my area just aren't impressed with all the plastic parts.... they want metal!

I find, however, that the price point for these lower end fountain pens from PSI are really nice.  If they could find a middle ground, incorporating all metal parts with the styling of the lower end kits and reach a compromise on price, say 20 dollars a kit?  I'ld certainly buy, and told Levi that myself.


----------

